# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  الرسم بالبينت برش

## ابوالشرع

*تحية طيبة اخواني الأعزاء

اسمحو لي بان نخصص هذة الصفحة لموضوع لطيف و هو الرسم بالبينت برش

يعني كل واحد بخش على البينت و برسملة رسمة و بحطها هون

وبتصير هالصفحة لفنون الأعضاء باستعمال برنامج البينت برش

بانتظار الفنون و الإبداعات و مش مشلكة لو شو ما كانت الرسمة المهم ارسمو

و السلام عليكم*

----------


## Xitooo

*وهاي أول صورة الي .... حبيت أسميها أبو الشرع و غزاله الموقر 

ههههههههههه*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *وهاي أول صورة الي .... حبيت أسميها أبو الشرع و غزاله الموقر 
> 
> ههههههههههه*


حلوه ... بس وين الحمامات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

*أكلهم الضبع حسان ... هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *وهاي أول صورة الي .... حبيت أسميها أبو الشرع و غزاله الموقر 
> 
> ههههههههههه*


اها / هيك الغزلان يا بلا ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

*منتا عارف أبو الطراونه هم صحاب ... بعدين رسمتها و انا مدّمر بسمع الشب خالد 
*

----------


## حسان القضاة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

> 


*ههههههههههه ..... الشجرة و الطبيعة هاي ناقصها غزال أبو الشرع 

و على سيرة الرسم والتلوين ما بصير أسمي أزرق ؟!؟!*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحه هي إلي طلع معي ... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

> *ههههههههههه ..... الشجرة و الطبيعة هاي ناقصها غزال أبو الشرع 
> 
> و على سيرة الرسم والتلوين ما بصير أسمي أزرق ؟!؟!*


*طيب بلاش أزرق, أصفر أو برتقالي ؟!؟!*

----------


## حسان القضاة

بصير ونص بس بده وقت  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

بكره بعمله ان شاء الله  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

> بصراحه هي إلي طلع معي ...


*مين هاد ؟ اذا ابو الشرع بكون ناقصة الغزال أو الضبع .....

ههههههههه*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*هاي رسمة جديدة هسا خلصت بس حلوة مش

*

----------


## Xitooo

> بصير ونص بس بده وقت 
> 
> بكره بعمله ان شاء الله


*يسلمو كتير حسان والله بغلبك معي*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> بصراحه هي إلي طلع معي ...


هاي لازم تضيفها لموضوعك الفن التشكيلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

> *هاي رسمة جديدة هسا خلصت بس حلوة مش
> 
> *


*والله حلوة أبو الشرع ... و بدون بس*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *يسلمو كتير حسان والله بغلبك معي*


لا غلبه ولا اشي  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *هاي رسمة جديدة هسا خلصت بس حلوة مش
> 
> *


حلوه والله بس استعنت بصور جاهزه فيها ؟؟؟

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة
					

حلوه والله بس استعنت بصور جاهزه فيها ؟؟؟


لا والله هي اكسيتو شاف وانا بعملها

ابو الشرع فنان تشكيلي يا ابو القضاة شو بتفكر لعاد 

*

----------


## Xitooo

> *
> 
> لا والله هي اكسيتو شاف وانا بعملها
> 
> ابو الشرع فنان تشكيلي يا ابو القضاة شو بتفكر لعاد 
> 
> *


*انا شفته و هوه برسم ... بس مش فنان تشكيلي كثير هيك كان على الاقل رسمت الغزال 

ههههههه*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *
> 
> لا والله هي اكسيتو شاف وانا بعملها
> 
> ابو الشرع فنان تشكيلي يا ابو القضاة شو بتفكر لعاد 
> 
> *



الله يعطيك العافية ... جد حلوه  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

الله يلا يوطرز ليكوا ... :Db465236ff: 

ذكرتوني بحصة الفن في الصف الثاني إبتدائي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## darkman

ابو شرع لوحاتك كتير حلوة و مهمة
انا بعرض عليك    5000000 مليون لير ايطالي بكل لوحاتك DarkMan Miss You

----------


## darkman

ان لله في خلقة لشؤن  
يعني يا حبيب قلبي بس ملاحظة  لو لقيت غير الشكل هذا
استغفر الله العضيم

----------


## darkman

يعني مش عارف قد ما بدي اتشكرك لانو جد في عندك معلومات قيمة   شكرا

----------


## ابوالشرع

هاي فيل جاي من بعيد

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

تعديل للموضوع

----------


## روان

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

اخر رسوماتي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع حلووو

بس البينت بظل ضعيف

----------

